# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Seroxat-Alzheimer veroorzaker?bij lang gebruik???

## Sabine2010

Kan je van die antidepresiva pillen,als je ze al 10 jaar gebruikt,alzheimer krijgen?
Een familielid,was depressief,en hyperfentilatie,nam de pil,kreeg blijkbaar daarvan een longembolie.
na een aantal jaren toonde ze vreemd gedrag,verggetachtig,de weg kwijt,blijkt ze alzheimer te hebben,ze voelde zich ook wel vaak gestrest en onbegrepen,stres met haar zoon,en man die haar niet ondersteunde,en autistisch is.
Groetjes Sabine

----------


## dotito

Hallo Sabine,

Ik zelf ben zeker geen dr.of psych. maar ik heb nog nooit echt gehoord dat je van langdurig gebruik van AD Alzheimer krijgt.
Dus zou ik me daarover zeker geen zorgen maken.

Natuurlijk komt het wel vaker voor dat mensen op oudere leeftijd Alzheimer krijgen.Zoals jezelf zegt het begint idd.meestal bij vergeetachtigheid/verwardheid/niet meer voor zich zelf kunnen zorgen/onverantwoordelijke dingen doen ect...

Wel jammer dat één van je familielid een longembolie heeft opgedaan door de pil.
Wens jou familie veel sterkte toe.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Sabine2010

Dank je wel voor je bericht,
Die vrouw is pas 58 jr,en schijnt het al wel 5 jaar te hebben,mischien al 10 jaar,na de long embolie,toen blijkt ze al minder aan te kunnen dus mischien is het daardoor gekomen ,met een boel stres en onbegrip,van de man erbij,dat ze plots dingen minder goed deed.
wel jammer.
Ja en inderdaad,wees nooit jaloers op wat je niet hebt ,maar dankbaar wat je wel hebt.

----------

